# What Squirrel Call Do I Get?



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey guys i am wanting to get a squirrel call but i dont know what is good and not. what do you use.


----------



## LOWEMAN 165 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have 3.I use the "bark" imatation call most all of the time.I like the primos one cuz I can use it for fox squirrel,and if you shake it, for grays.Also has a built-in whistle to imitate their "alarm call, but never had much luck with that one.MC SPORTS carried a couple different makes last fall.Dont know about this year thou.If i were you i'd try barking calls,pretty fail safe if done correctly.Try to buy a call with an instructional tape too,like the Primo. good luck!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm not sure of a name brand but i have had a lot of calls over the years and they work really well. I'm a huge squirrel hunter and have noticed that squirrels can be vocal one day and then you can't get them to make a sound the next. It seems that they are more vocal on sunny days just after bad weather and on days just before a storm. As for the calls, I have had some really great sounding calls break and when I buy the same exact call it sounds totally different. The call that Loweman mentioned is a great call but like I said each one sounds different. The best calls are the ones that make the sound as the air is sucked into them opposed to making the sound as you push the air out of them. Just my 2 cents. Good luck! and remember if you can get out just before a storm in the early season you'll get your limit quick.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll probably get all kinds of flack for this but I used to use two black walnuts and scrape them against each other. It made a loud noise and brought those curious suckers in close for a 22 shot.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I'll probably get all kinds of flack for this but I used to use two black walnuts and scrape them against each other


 no flack from me,mike.i always just used two quarters.worked for a lot of old timers,and me too


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

yea i got a HS 3 in 1 squirrel call.


----------

